# Thai visa agencies for long stay after age 50



## Kiwi Bill (6 mo ago)

Could someone please give me their thoughts allowing visa agents to facilitiate bank with required 800k depsoit. More that one visa agency says they can organise a bank account with the req 800k Baht which I don't have. I'm trying to start online business but obviously this is not gateway to business visa. Does anyone have knowledge of obtaining a retirement visa when the required monthly income and cash reserves fall short of Thai Immigration reqs? What is legal risk for moi if agency facilitates the process? If any. 
I think I can find better condo[with pool/gym etc] deal for rent in Thailand than Cambodia or Philippines near medical infrastructure.
Thanks.


----------



## Chenc10 (7 mo ago)

Kiwi Bill said:


> Could someone please give me their thoughts allowing visa agents to facilitiate bank with required 800k depsoit. More that one visa agency says they can organise a bank account with the req 800k Baht which I don't have. I'm trying to start online business but obviously this is not gateway to business visa. Does anyone have knowledge of obtaining a retirement visa when the required monthly income and cash reserves fall short of Thai Immigration reqs? What is legal risk for moi if agency facilitates the process? If any.
> I think I can find better condo[with pool/gym etc] deal for rent in Thailand than Cambodia or Philippines near medical infrastructure.
> Thanks.


They


Kiwi Bill said:


> Could someone please give me their thoughts allowing visa agents to facilitiate bank with required 800k depsoit. More that one visa agency says they can organise a bank account with the req 800k Baht which I don't have. I'm trying to start online business but obviously this is not gateway to business visa. Does anyone have knowledge of obtaining a retirement visa when the required monthly income and cash reserves fall short of Thai Immigration reqs? What is legal risk for moi if agency facilitates the process? If any.
> I think I can find better condo[with pool/gym etc] deal for rent in Thailand than Cambodia or Philippines near medical infrastructure.
> Thanks.


They will charge about 40K Baht the first year, half that for the subsequent years. It will be 3+12 month and you don't need 800K of your own money in the bank. They will use their bank deposit for evidence. Good luck


----------

